

Complete startup list (w/slides & contact info) from 500 startups Demoday - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/500-startups-demo-day-complete-list-of-companies-and-links.html

======
benologist
Would be nice if you put a one liner saying what they're actually doing, or
even just used the title instead of url for your launch.is links.

